# First time at IUI - big day is Fri 3rd Mar - would love some support



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello someone!

Have been through the injections and scans and now awaiting the insemination day on Fri. Will need an aspiration which has left me feeling a bit tearful... is this normal? Feel like losing one or two of my little follicles is making me emotional... they feel so precious after all this time of trying to conceive. Is this normal??!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi hopeful
welcome to the IUI boards 
i havent had any aspirations but just going thru this process is quite emotional anyway so i expect everythig is just getting to you....
hop on to IUI girls part 147 and introduce yourself..they are all going thru IUI now. Or Feb IUI cycle buddies - i know there is def someone on there who had IUI yesterday.....

wishing you luck for this cycle

kj xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Hopeful,

Just wanted to say a big good luck for Friday 3rd.
I have not had any aspirations either but I know that everything can still be very emotional.
      
       

Emma
x x x x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Hopeful,

I had basting on Tuesday, so you will be on your 2WW with me.  for us both.

Take care, good luck,

xx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi there, just to say that there ain't no emotional rollercoaster like this one, and the best thing you can do is to be kind to yourself and accept how you feel as legitimate. I had my first round of IUI insemination on Monday (27/02) after having to do the injection thing. So, we are in it together. Give yourself a little space each day - me I've had the afternoon off in front of the TV! Good luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hiya,

Just wanted to say   and   for tomoro.

We had to abandon our 1st go at IUI because I had produced too many follicles, but are due to start tx again next week hopefully.

Hope it all goes ok for you, like Leorna says you are entitled to feel how you do.

take care

J x


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, thank you all for your replies... felt tearful reading them actually! Not in a bad way, just in a relieved way that there are people out there that just get what you're going through. Thank you all.  

Well, it's Thurs eve and we're both feeling a bit apprehensive about tmrw when it all happens. Not quite sure what to expect or how i'll feel afterwards. Not looking forward to waiting for 2 weeks either... think i'll make this a permanent date with you lot if that's ok. 

Sending out my warmest wishes to all you good, good people.

 

xx


----------



## britta (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi, *"Good Luck"* for 2moro!!! 
Hope everything goes well for you and you dont find the 2ww too hard!! 
Take care, 
Love and Luck Britta xxx


----------



## ally b (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi,

Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow. 
Keep us posted about your progress.
Hope it works for you.

Luv and hugs
Ally


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the message, hopeful!
Don't be worrying too much about tomorrow.
Just like a smear.
Didn't have any pain during the procedure, literally takes 1-2mins.
Just a few cramps after.
Unfortunately things didn't work out for me first time, but definitely wouldn't be as apprehensive next time.

Good luck

Polly1


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks keemjay, emsy25, bodia, leoarna, chickadee, britta, ally b and polly1

It's 6:58am - got up early after a night of dreaming it was all over  and that I was getting married in the morning - obviously confused about 'big days'. Straight to site to read over all the lovely messages you'd sent for me, and so delighted to see more.... you are all so kind.

I will carry all your hopes with me... only we know how it feels. Finding people like you out there has made me feel so much better. Everyone around me is so supportive but its certainly not like talking to people who just simply 'know'...

More later...


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Jut wanted to send you lots of positive vibes for today. It can work first time, my 1 year old little boy is proof!

Good luck. Love Northern Lass x

PS don't know what you were told but we had plenty of BMS afterwards!


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Northern lass. 

What's BMs

Had the IUI and the ovarian aspiration today. have to be really honest and say it was pretty sore. My man was in there with me and he was fabulous - held my hand, rubbed my forehead - bless! But it was quite complicated - slanted uterus or something and in the end they took out 2 follicles, leaving 2 and a wee one (which may or may not be fertilizable). Shook absolutelyy uncontrollably throughout the whole thing and was very tearful. But, its all over now and I feel fine. On the 2ww now... feel like a big glass of wine... but I'll be abstaining for a while.

I'll keep you updated. Will try and link in with the IUI thread...

Thank you all for your support.

xxx


----------



## polly1 (Feb 20, 2006)

Sorry it was sore hopeful,

Hadn't realised you were getting aspiration done prior (sorry!!!)
Hope you are feeling a bit better now.
At least the physical bit is over and done with.
Only 2 weeks to find out, but sometimes feels like a lifetime.
Try and keep busy, particularly in the evenings.
It should help with the wait.

Here's hoping 

Polly1


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Polly1

Oh its all over with now, like you say.... I'm trying to think 'no pain, no gain'!!!

So, its positive vibes for the next 2 weeks. Will keep busy, thanks. Just done my first pessary - it fell out! oops! Need to perfect the technique methinks!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

What a brave girl you are!!! Sorry it was a bit of a nightmare..
Good luck and fingers crossed for you

J x


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Chickadee - where are you now with IUI? Have you started 2nd one?

xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Hopeful - congrats on getting through it.   for the 2WW. Try to rest but keep busy if you know what I mean!

This is my first cycle with drugs and I was disappointed I only had 1 follicule, but ^fingers crossed^ for that one.
I've had to rest a lot more than usual as had a bad back last week! Back to work on Monday....

Take care all and look after yourselves,

xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Bodia. Fingers crossed for the one follicle - that's all it takes... 1 little follie! 

Good luck for Monday and back to work. Hope your back feels better... the rest will most definitely have done you good.

Keep in touch throughout your 2ww... could do with the company!

Warmest wishes, positive vibes and lots of luck!

xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hiya hopeful,

I am just waiting on the old witch appearing so I can get going again. Due tomoro, so we'll see.

Take care sweetie

J x


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Awww Chickadee!

Well... I'll send all my best to you... I'll keep my eyes peeled to see what happens!

Everything is crossed for you....  

xxxx


----------

